# How does one stop a leather tote from bleeding onto one's clothes?



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Years ago, I bought my girlfriend a Tusting leather tote (very vintage, old world look and feel) in a rich brown. While she loves it, the color would rub off on her clothes so, over time, she stopped using it. Is there some product I could buy or some home-rememdy process I could try to prevent this from happening? Thank you for any help or advice. Sincerely, FF


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Fading Fast said:


> Years ago, I bought my girlfriend a Tusting leather tote (very vintage, old world look and feel) in a rich brown. While she loves it, the color would rub off on her clothes so, over time, she stopped using it. Is there some product I could buy or some home-rememdy process I could try to prevent this from happening? Thank you for any help or advice. Sincerely, FF


What is a tote?


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> What is a tote?


It is a tote bag, see link to Tusting's website:

https://www.tusting.co.uk/for-her-ladies-leather-bags/tote-bags-for-her.html


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

They sell leather sealers that are supposed to deal with this problem. I've never tried them. They may change the look of the leather, but if the tote is toast anyway, you might try it. I think they may be available in craft shops for leather-worker hobbyists. You don't say whether this problem was right from the start or developed later (which might suggest using the wrong cleaning product or getting something on it that reacted with the dye). Was this an actual vintage item (i.e., used) or a new vintage-look? In the former case, again, someone may have used some leather-care product like mink oil that reacted with the finish. The leather sealers, I believe, are intended for original finishes - they may not deal with stuff that was added afterwards.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Someone may have also overly-vigorously applied a cream or wax polish at some point. I have a pair of shoes that can't be worn with anything until I give them a healthy dose of TLC because all the shoeblack on the sides of the soles makes terrible scuffs on my pants.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Reuben said:


> Someone may have also overly-vigorously applied a cream or wax polish at some point.


My thought also. Many years ago I decided to try polishing my briefcase with polish. Bad idea!


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

JerseyJohn said:


> They sell leather sealers that are supposed to deal with this problem. I've never tried them. They may change the look of the leather, but if the tote is toast anyway, you might try it. I think they may be available in craft shops for leather-worker hobbyists. You don't say whether this problem was right from the start or developed later (which might suggest using the wrong cleaning product or getting something on it that reacted with the dye). Was this an actual vintage item (i.e., used) or a new vintage-look? In the former case, again, someone may have used some leather-care product like mink oil that reacted with the finish. The leather sealers, I believe, are intended for original finishes - they may not deal with stuff that was added afterwards.


I use leather sealers often. Tandy's is your friend. Try Saddle-Lac. It is the least dramatic of several choices and will almost certainly work, and if it doesn't you will not be out much money.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you all. This was a new bag and we had the problem immediately. We will try the sealer and report back. Greatly appreciate the thoughtful guidance.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Finally, after much delay, we applied the suggested Saddle Lac to the leather tote and so far - for a few weeks - it has solved the problem and the tote hasn't bleed onto my girlfriend's clothes. While it hasn't stood the test of time, the early results are good. If things change, I'll report back. And thank you to everyone for your suggestions and, specifically, to godan for the Saddle Lac recommendation. Sincerely, FF


----------



## DaveS (Dec 11, 2011)

FF, just out of curiosity, did you contact Tusting about this?

I have a Tusting Clipper Satchel, and have not experienced the problem you've had, but every time I've talked to Tusting I've been absolutely amazed at the speed with which they reply and their willingness to help!


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

DaveS, yes we did and they were nice and responsive and sent us a leather cream to try (no charge), but we tried the Saddle Lac instead because of the positive comments about Saddle Lac on this board. Also, it was our fault for waiting a long time to contact Tusting, but once we did, they were helpful.


----------



## DaveS (Dec 11, 2011)

FF, from what I've seen, a lot of businesses could learn something from Tusting's approach to customer service!

Glad your situation has worked out!


----------

